# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [jdr][Conseil] Achat de ds

## BiM

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voil, mardi soir je dois aller  une pendaison de crmaillre et mon ide de cadeau est : des ds !

Le problme c'est que c'est le genre de trucs que je n'achte jamais. Je voudrais savoir si vous connaissiez des boutiques qui vendent de jolis ds aux alentours de La Dfense, de Versailles ou de Saint Germain en Laye ?

Merci d'avance  ::): 

Je compte sur vous pour m'aider  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Voil, mardi soir je dois aller  une pendaison de crmaillre et mon ide de cadeau est : *des ds* !


L'esclavage est aboli depuis longtemps  ::aie:: .

 ::dehors:: 

J'avoue celle l est particulirement nulle...

----------


## BiM

> J'avoue celle l est particulirement nulle...


Tellement que j'ai pas compris  ::D: 

PS : Les ds c'est pour les jeux  boire  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> PS : Les ds c'est pour les jeux  boire


Faut prendre des ds de JDR alors (ds de 20...) c'est plus drle.

----------


## BiM

> Faut prendre des ds de JDR alors (ds de 20...) c'est plus drle.


Nan va falloir rinventer les jeux.

----------


## pcaboche

> J'avoue celle l est particulirement nulle...


C'est vrai, elle est particulirement nulle... mais pas autant que d'offrir des ds ! (srieux, mais c'est nul comme ide de cadeau !  ::roll:: )

----------


## BiM

Ben des beaux ds pour faire des jeux  boire, c'est pas bien ?

----------


## Faith's Fall

J'ai trouv dd :   ::aie::  (A gratter bien sur)

 ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

> Ben des beaux ds pour faire des jeux  boire, c'est pas bien ?


Ben non, c'est nul...

Si c'est pour boire, autant carrment ramener une bouteille et si tu veux absolument offrir des ds, autant que a fasse partie d'un ensemble de jeux plus grand (par exemple des jeux de socit  "thmes") ou bien d'autres objets marrants en rapport avec la personnalit de ton pote (le genre de truc qui fera que 10 ans plus tard il se dira: "Je me souviens, c'est Brnice qui m'a offert cela... Que de bons souvenirs !").

Mais des ds seuls, mme pour un rliste, a fait carrment ququ !

----------


## BiM

Mais c'est de jolis ds que je veux lui offrir, pas de simples ds blancs  :;):

----------


## Janitrix

Des  ds, blancs, rouge ou violets, a reste des ds. Je me demande s'il existe des "packs" bouteille + ds  ::aie::  . Et effectivement, si tu veux absolument lui acheter des ds, autant acheter un jeu de socit, qui permet plus de variantes que de simples ds  ::mrgreen::  . Et puis d'abord, pourquoi veux tu absolument lui acheter des ds ?! D'o te vient cette ds-mania ?

----------


## Mandalar

Pour trouver des ds (autres que blancs), il y a les magasins de jdr (genre descartes).

----------


## BiM

Tu connais des magasins de JDR aux alentours des villes cites ci-dessus stp ?

PS : Si le prix des ds n'est pas excessif, j'achterais peut-tre une bouteille  :;):

----------


## Aitone

Hey BiM,

a c'est marrant et y a un d dedans  ::king::

----------


## BiM

> Hey BiM,
> 
> a c'est marrant et y a un d dedans


Et je peux trouver ca ou ?  ::P:

----------


## Aitone

T'es o la ? Perpignan ?

----------


## BiM

Nan, sinon je demanderais pas a aux alentours de Paris (boulet  ::aie:: )

Si tu connais un petit magasin de JDR vers Vincennes, ca marche aussi  :;):

----------


## Mandalar

yen a un  vincennes qui a ouvert rcemment, j'essaie de retrouver l'addresse  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> yen a un  vincennes qui a ouvert rcemment, j'essaie de retrouver l'addresse


A ct de l'avenue du chateau je crois

----------


## Mandalar

Possible (je m'en souviens plus trop) mais j'arrive pas a mettre la main dessus  ::?:

----------


## Aitone

> Si tu connais un petit magasin de JDR vers Vincennes, ca marche aussi





> yen a un  vincennes qui a ouvert rcemment,


Sinon BiM, tu viens demain  Vincennes et on ira  ce magasin

----------


## BiM

> Sinon BiM, tu viens demain  Vincennes et on ira  ce magasin


Je te rappelle que j'habite  l'autre bout de Paris (en plus, j'tais  Vincennes hier !!).

Demain je passerai  la Dfense voir ce que je trouve dans les grandes enseignes : Toys'r'us, Fnac Eveil et Jeux, Soho, etc.

Je vais  Vincennes mardi soir et les ds c'est pour mardi soir. Alors j'ai intert  tre de certaine de les trouver la bas  :;):  (Si tu peux me renseigner par avance, ca m'arrangerait ainsi que tu me trouves les horaires d'ouverture (surtout pour le soir)).

 ::calin::  Aitone  ::P:

----------


## Mandalar

j'ai retrouv :




> Au bois rieur : Magasin de jeux spcialiss et de dcouverte
> 5 rue Lejemptel
> Tl./fax 01 43 65 21 18
> Ouvert du mardi au dimanche de 10h30  19h30


La rue Lejemptel c'est celle qui coupe l'avenue du chateau au niveau de la poste.

----------


## BiM

Ah super merci  ::):  Et donc ils vendent de jolis ds la bas ?  ::):

----------


## Aitone

Je pense que oui, je suis dj pass devant mais jamais entr ! Je ne sais pas, peut-tre que Mandalar connait..

----------


## lakitrid

Des ds ca coute pas bien cher (genre 80c pieces +-)
Enfin bref si tu veux du choix, la boutique descartes dj cit est bien fournie mais bon c'est en plein coeur de paris donc pas trop dans les villes cites. Enfin bon sinon je crois qu'il y a un peu de choix au BHV.
A la fnac je n'en ai jamais vu, toys r us je me souviens pas.

----------


## Mandalar

Je suis dja entr et je suis pas certain a 100% qu'ils en aient (mais c'est bien le genre de magasins ou yen a). Par contre pour les magasins descartes c'est certain qu'ils en ont.

----------


## lakitrid

Sinon de toute facon en se baladant du cote de st michel tu trouve pas mal de boutique qui vendent des ds. Il y a une belle concentration de boutique de jeu de rle / plateau.

----------


## BiM

Bon je vais essayer d'aller au magasin Descartes dans le 17me tout  l'heure en esprant que je puisse me garer 5-10 minutes.

----------


## Satch

> Ben des beaux ds pour faire des jeux  boire, c'est pas bien ?


N'coute pas les mauvaises langues. Je ne fais ni jeux de rle, ni de jeux  boire et pourtant j'adorerai recevoir de jolis ds.
C'est un cadeau original, et rien que pour a c'est super.

Trs trs bonne ide. Je me la garde sous le coude d'ailleurs.

----------


## BiM

> N'coute pas les mauvaises langues. Je ne fais ni jeux de rle, ni de jeux  boire et pourtant j'adorerai recevoir de jolis ds.
> C'est un cadeau original, et rien que pour a c'est super.
> 
> Trs trs bonne ide. Je me la garde sous le coude d'ailleurs.


D'ailleurs je crois que je vais pas rsister  m'en acheter hihi.

----------


## BiM

Merci  tous. Je suis alle dans une boutique Descartes et j'ai trouv mon bonheur  :;):

----------

